# Fireplace question: Can you burn fig wood?



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I trimmed back my fig tree a couple months ago, and I was wondering if it is ok to burn fig branches in the fireplace. I was going to use it as kindling next year if it is ok. I had some tallow tree branches too, but VJER told me not to burn those because it would leave a lot of residue. So is fig wood ok? Thanks, Coach


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

Tallow burns so fast once its dried you wouldn't know it was there. We burn it on our outside campfire, because I have more Tallow trees than should be allowed, matter of fact if you have 1 Tallow thats more than should be allowed!


----------



## word-doctor (Sep 20, 2005)

My first thought is that figwood might be good in the smoker... but I'm only now getting over my yankeeness, so you may want to wait for an expert.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

We haved burned Tallows in our fireplace and never had a build up issue over the years. When dry it burns very fast and hot like tiger said. Tallows aren't the most pleasing of aroma while burning.


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

I have used fig for kindling without any problems.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have burned Tallow before and never a problem except for the neighbors. You see, Tallow smells like someone took a leak in a fire (yea, I know). It stinks to high heaven.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Slip,

I guess that answered the question about using it for the smoker pit! LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Uuuuuuuuh, yea, woudn't advise using Tallow on a smoker pit. 

____________________________
Beaumont = beautiful mountains??? LOL. Wow, live next to Beaumont and haven't found mountains yet. LOL.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I should never have mentioned the tallow 

When I moved here I had 4 tallow trees in the yard. VJER came over one day and we made short work of 2 of them.

It sounds like it's ok to burn the fig though. - Coach


----------

